# Best boss theme



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Go.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Yoko Shimomura never disappoints.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

How could I forget?


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

All Final Fantasy lol, no other games have music as memorable as theirs imo.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Pretty much any Champion theme from the main series of Pokemon too.






It's not even out yet in the UK but I shall still post it.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

It's getting so close! I can't wait for this game. I can see this being one of the best JRPGs released in a long time, especially considering that this is apparently Atlus's biggest project to date.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Lain (Oct 5, 2011)

I love these... so epic










And a remix of ^


----------



## The Misery Chick (Jun 30, 2013)

_Pokey Means Business (Earthbound)_


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## LeBron (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## LeBron (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

Vector to heavens! Xions final battle theme from kh 358/2 days


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## HitGirl (Mar 12, 2013)

The final theme from Xenosaga Episode I. Maybe it's because they use the same standard theme for nearly the entire game, but this one hit me almost instantly. It really captures the feel of the battle.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

Two more.











And I had to add a street fighter theme. This thread just wouldn't be the same without it.





.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

I like this one :3
And this.


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## namebn (Mar 12, 2013)

Heyyou said:


> All Final Fantasy lol, no other games have music as memorable as theirs imo.


oh really.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Not a "boss" technically, but it's close enough since it's supposed to represent the same type of challenge as a boss.


----------



## Maiq (Dec 1, 2011)

FFVI final boss battle. One of my favorite video game songs.


----------



## mybelovedaldra (Mar 26, 2013)

Rin Rin from mad world she is one of the bosses after you hear and see her boss theme that you will agree that it's great she has attitude to back it up to the song it's very it's unforgettable 




also this one is rin rin too but in anarchy reigns sequal to madworld





zero from anarchy reigns 





the cowboy from mad world 









Patapon a game where you play music to make your army fight 

















Locoro 2 another game also having to do with music same makers as patapon it's a little different though


----------



## Mugen Souls (Jun 3, 2013)

Not sure if this counts, but I can't get enough of this theme.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## ske (Aug 5, 2013)

Not a boss battle, but amazing battle music nonetheless.


----------



## fire mage64 (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## Trigo (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## HilarityEnsues (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Spineshark (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

Wait, noone mentioned One Winged Angel






or JENOVA yet!?





Also, here are some awesome remixes I've found for One Winged Angel






and JENOVA


----------



## JustAPhase (Mar 4, 2013)

^ One Winged Angel wins. Everybody pack up and go home.

Everybody open the door, get on the floor and walk the dinosaur.

newf** can't triforce **▲**▲**▲

Spiderman thread


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Dynasty Warriors 3 - Sacred Ground (Wu Zhang Plains Map)





Darksiders 2 - Death Brings Hope


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

One-Winged Angel is pretty good. Though personally, I think Born Anew has surpassed it.


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

dark souls has some good ones. The moonlight butterfly music is perfect. The Orenstein and Smough one also, it isn't the most original but fits the battle really well.


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

and


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

I swear to god this was the coolest ****ing game ever when it came out...


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Final boss from Super mario 3d land on 3ds


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

3:22-3:55...Hot damn lol. Makes me go play it every time.

Now that I look back on other people's submissions, yup seems like One Winged Angel is the winner.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)




----------

